# Nosferatu



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Today I had flash of insight which forced me to write a soundtrack for 1922 movie "Nosferatu: The Symphony of Terror". Part of it, of course. And so I did... I've just finished this work for the glory of my master... AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH <evil laughter> <hysteria> <storm over the castle> AND NOW... here goes the link:






And here is the photo of my master... KNEEL, MORTALS!


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Was this score a serious creation, or more of a light-hearted fun thing? (I don't want to offend by making the wrong kind of comment!) I like the idea of putting a funny score to an old silent film, well done!

Have you composed anything else?

I like the photo of the _aye-aye_. These poor creatures have been hunted almost to extinction by the primitive peoples around them, who believe them to be "evil" based on their appearance.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

chillowack said:


> Was this score a serious creation, or more of a light-hearted fun thing?


It was ment to be a pastiche, but at the other hand I can't say that I didin't struggle to do it well. At least the first part made with software. Music inside of the castle with bass guitar, violin etc. was improvised if few minutes and yes, it's not serious.



> Have you composed anything else?


Anything? Well, anything, yes.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes... a pastiche could certainly change the impact of the classic film (and _Nosferatu_ is a personal favorite... being a great admirer of German Expressionism). I remember a special on the Three Stooges in which the comic sounds that always accompanied their hammer to the head or wrench to the nose were replaced with "realistic" sound effects which completely changed your perception.

Watching your video I was surprised to find that the entire _Nosferatu_ is available upon You-Tube. I wonder what other early classics now in public domain are available...?


----------

